# iBetta's 3rd Journal: Dutch back to Iwagumi



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Started setting a new tank and very pleased with it  Pictures are poor quality but tigers + cherries are loving their new home, and new scape definitely keeps me from falling asleep!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

nice!
is this your third tank recently?


----------



## java (Oct 10, 2011)

Love the lateral view!



iBetta said:


> Started setting a new tank and very pleased with it  Pictures are poor quality but tigers + cherries are loving their new home, and new scape definitely keeps me from falling asleep!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

alexxa said:


> nice!
> is this your third tank recently?


ahaha ya, but i scaped it for my special someone :*). so i might not be able to update it as much as i want 
i also rescaped my other nano into a dutch scape lol, because it was getting hard to grow my HC because my nitrates are too high most of the time due to livestock 
java: lol thanks, i hope it will be liked!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i see the big marimo at the back, i like it


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

alexxa said:


> i see the big marimo at the back, i like it


thank you!!! that's my third biggest!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i actually want to find some big rounded marimo, do you know where i can get them?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

alexxa said:


> i actually want to find some big rounded marimo, do you know where i can get them?


i'm trying to look for gigantic ones myself , ill let you know if when i find any!


----------

